# Any SAD groups in Wisconsin? or want to help start one?



## ghostgirl

Are there any social anxiety support groups in Wisconsin? If not would anyone like to help me start one? :hug


----------



## READFIN

ghostgirl

I'd be happy to give you a hand on starting a group.

I'm just north of Milwaukee. Let me know what I can do.

Jim


----------



## HopeFloats

I am also in Wisconsin and would be inetersted in joining or starting a group. I live near Milwaukee


----------



## READFIN

HopeFloats

Glad to hear your response to gostgirl's post.That
took some courage.

I believw we could use a library room for an hour or so. I'll try to make arrangements. Let me know area of Milwaukee and I'll make contact for a room.

There will be more people involved once we get going.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## HopeFloats

I am in Waukesha.
Is it just the three of us, or has anyone else responded?


----------



## edwardfsmith

I would probably try an SA support group in the Waukesha / Milwaukee area.

right now I go to a depression group but do not seem to be getting much out of that.

I live 18 minutes west of Waukesha now.


----------



## jessicanichole

I would be very interested in a support group, but I am so far away from you guys. I live in La Crosse, thats too bad!


----------



## ghostgirl

*Wisconsin SA Group*

Hi! Sorry I haven't responded for awhile. I've been so busy-have 3 kids, etc. I'm glad I got responses to this post . I'm from the Appleton area but have a sister that lives in Milwaukee so I wouldn't mind going there to start. JESSICNICHOLE how long would it take you to get to Milwaukee? Maybe we could switch meetings to different areas at times? READFIN could you find a place such as a library room for a place to start? Let me know. Weekends are kind of hard for me now but just let me know. We just have to set a time and date and see what happens I guess!


----------



## READFIN

gostgirl

I was able to find some readinr rooms. First come first served. These are at the West Bend library,
there open until 9PM weekdays. We are not required to be a resident nor are we required to check in. 

This might be a place to start.

Jim


----------



## HopeFloats

Just wondering, does anyone know if the West Bend library is on a bus line?


----------



## ryne

Hi, I'm from Madison, but I don't know of any other support groups in Wisconsin so this would be awesome if I could be a part of this if you all put this together. Can't necessarily guarantee that I'll be a constant show up since I'm only 17, but it'd be cool.

Although if I go to La Crosse for college then I'll be near jessicanicole so maybe we'll just start our own in a couple of years lol. oOo a second chapter.


----------



## outtamind

wow, two people in lacrosse. I live pretty close to there.


----------



## AliBaba

Did you guys ever meet??? I live in Milwaukee and would definitely be interested in attending. I can't guarentee i'd have too much to say on the other hand   



Matt


----------



## Huiljo

*I am interested*

Have you guys started something? I live in Ozaukee County and I am interested in participating. If you have started something or are looking to get started please drop me a line. My email address is [email protected]

Thank you much


----------



## UltraShy

Hey, I'm in Milwaukee too. I'm in Wauwatosa to be exact.

Finding people in this area isn't easy, especially ones brave enough to meet. The only SAS meeting that I know of in the Milwaukee area happened at Applebee's in Brookfield in July 2006 and we could only find 5 people to come to that (counting myself). Ryan (Kardax) had to be imported from MN and Christie & her BF, Sal, came from somewhere near LaCrosse I believe.

Surely there must be plenty of SA folks around this area given a metro area with a population around 1 million and with SA being the 3rd most common mental disorder. Finding them is the hard part. Getting them to come out of hiding is no easy task either. 

There is Anne (liarsclub) in Milwaukee. I've met her four times and she's very nice and enjoyable to be around. In fact, she visited my home just yesterday and survived, so I'm not that scary -- despite what some may think after reading some of my posts.

I'd certainly be interested in meeting other locals, but it seems like everyone is afraid to meet. It's almost as if they had some disorder that made them afraid of people.:lol


----------



## Drew

There's a meetup group in Madison: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/287.html


----------



## Alyxsayswhat

I would love for a meet-up. I live in Kenosha and, although it's close to Milwaukee, Chicago, and Madison, it's kind of difficult finding the transportation methods to get to these meetings.


----------



## hoddesdon

UltraShy said:


> I'd certainly be interested in meeting other locals, but it seems like everyone is afraid to meet. It's almost as if they had some disorder that made them afraid of people.:lol


Really? What an interesting insight.


----------

